# كل يوم طريقة لمحلات المنظفات



## العجمىى (11 فبراير 2010)

الطريقة الاولى
الصابون الزيت او الاصفرو الازرق
بتجيب برميل 120 لتر بتملؤا بالماء تقريبا 80 لتر ثم تضع 12 كيلو سلفونيك مع التقليب الجيد ثم تضع 2 كيلو صودا قشور وتعادل بورقةph حتى تكون اصفر مخضر وبعدين هات بستلة اوبرميل صغير وضع 20 لتر ماء ثم ضع 2 كيلو ديكسابون وتركهم يوم بحاله حتيجى حتلقى ساح مع الميه بعدين تحطهم على البرميل 120 لتر ثم تضع نصف كيلو ملح شامبو حتلقى الصابون ثقيل وشفاف بس كل حاجة متنساش التقليب لانه مفيد جداااااااااااااااا وبعدين اللون الاصفر اوالازرق الهو البريل الشعبى بس زود الجلسرين والرئحة والليمون افضل 
التكلفة تقريبا السلفونيك 75 جنيه الديكسابون 22 جنيه الصودا 8 جنيه واللون والرئحة حاجة بسيطه 
بتبيع انت 2 جنيه على الاقل والله حتلقى صابون جميل اوى


----------



## العجمىى (12 فبراير 2010)

2 كيلو قشور بدوبهم فى المياه قبل ان تضعهم على السلفونيك وتعادل بعد كده وفى صودا سائلة ممكن تحطها مكان الصودا القشور وتكون 4 كيلو


----------



## العجمىى (12 فبراير 2010)

الطريقة الثانية 
30 لتر من الديتول الشعبى ---- بغسل البرميل جيدا ثم انشفوا وبعدين اضع المواد وهى كيلو سيمسول ونصف كيلو ايزوبروبانول ونصف كيلو باين الهو زيت الصنوبر ونصف كيلو داى كورت الهو ماء البلسم ونقلبهم كويس اوى ثم نضع الماء باقى البرميل ثم نضع عليهم لون الكرميل او الغروب وبكده عندك ديتول شعبى تبيع التر ب 6 جنيه وتكلفة البرميل 55 جنيه على الاكثر


----------



## commando (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## بووذن (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## العجمىى (18 فبراير 2010)

الطريقة الثالثة
الداونى بتجيب نصف كيلو شمع بلسم ونصف كيلو داى كورت ماء بلسم تضع بستلة 30للتر من الامونيوم على النار وتضع فيها ماء حسب وزن البستله الا قليل ثم ضع ماء البلسم ثم ضع الشمع وقبل ان يوصل الى الغليان اطفىء ثم تقلب جيدا سوف تلا حظ ثقل الداونى وبعدين ضع لون قليل من الازرق فى ماء قبل ان تضعوا على الداونى وتقلبو كويس وبعديها تضعوا على برميل 30لتر ويترك الموضوع لثانى يوم وبعدين ضع ربع كيلو رائحة داونى
التكلفة تقريبا 39 جنيه بتبيع انت التر 6 جنية


----------



## yasserabdelrahmant (18 فبراير 2010)

ممكن اعرف اذا كانت الموجات الصوتيه بتعمل فصل لنوع الصابون ولا لا


----------



## phyyyyy (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم

وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## العجمىى (12 مارس 2010)

الطريقة الرابعة الكلوركس الالوان 
بنحضر برميل 30لتر بنضع كيلو ديكسابون وعليه كيلو ملح على الناشف ونقلبهم فى بعض جيدااااااااا ونتركهم ساعة ساعتين يوم يومين برحتك وبعدين نضع الماء حتى نكمل البرميل ونضع بعد كده نصف كيلو اكسجين وبتقلب جيدااااااا ثم تضع شعرة لون ازرق او احمر وبعدين الرئحة الموضوع مش مكلف والنتيجة ان شاء جميلة


----------



## العجمىى (12 مارس 2010)

الطريقة الخامسة شامبو السجاد
بنحضر برميل 30لتر بنضع 20لتر من الماء وبتضع 3كيلو ديكسابون وتتركهم يوم كامل وبعدين تضع الملح تقريبا 4 كياس ملح من ابو خمسين قرش وتقلب جيداااااا ثم تضع اللون والرائحة ولو عايز تضع مصدف لتجعل له شكل برحتك


----------



## العجمىى (15 مارس 2010)

اين الردود ياشباب انا لما بضع الموضوع بتبقى الغاية ان انفع اخوانى ولو كنت عامل تركيبة غلط او فيها شىء اخوانى يقومنى ويصلحوا لى الخطاء


----------



## Dr_Ahmed (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مشكور يا اخى الحبيب على هذ المجهود
بس لى سؤال من اين ااتى بالاكسجين
وهل هذا هو كوركس الالون بتاع الشركة
ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الجهد الطيب


----------



## العجمىى (15 مارس 2010)

dr_ahmed قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> مشكور يا اخى الحبيب على هذ المجهود
> بس لى سؤال من اين ااتى بالاكسجين
> وهل هذا هو كوركس الالون بتاع الشركة
> ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الجهد الطيب


 الاكسجين من اى محل للكيماويات فالشارع الجيش اوعندى فى الاسكندرية من الشرق الاوسط 
هو كلوركس الوان بابيعوا سايب سعر الكيلو ب3 جنيه وناس بتشكر فيه


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (16 مارس 2010)

العجمىى قال:


> الاكسجين من اى محل للكيماويات فالشارع الجيش اوعندى فى الاسكندرية من الشرق الاوسط
> هو كلوركس الوان بابيعوا سايب سعر الكيلو ب3 جنيه وناس بتشكر فيه


 جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## العجمىى (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا على مرورك اخ خالد


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (16 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية على تعبك


----------



## العجمىى (16 مارس 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية على تعبك


 جزاك الله خير على مرورك


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
ونفعنا الله بعلمك
وزادك الله علما ونعمه


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## fadiza17 (17 مارس 2010)

الف شكر ليك ولكن ممكن طريقة عمل الفلاش مزيل الاصفرار


----------



## محمد صادق عبد (17 مارس 2010)

ألف شكر على المعلومات القيمة و يا ريت طريقة عمل مزيل بقع الملابس بس كميات صغيرة


----------



## العجمىى (18 مارس 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> شكرا اخى الكريم


 جزاك الله خير على مرورك


----------



## العجمىى (18 مارس 2010)

fadiza17 قال:


> الف شكر ليك ولكن ممكن طريقة عمل الفلاش مزيل الاصفرار


 جزاك الله خير على مرورك ومعلش انا مبعملهوش فى المحل بس حجبهلك ان شاء الله


----------



## العجمىى (18 مارس 2010)

محمد صادق عبد قال:


> ألف شكر على المعلومات القيمة و يا ريت طريقة عمل مزيل بقع الملابس بس كميات صغيرة


 مش حتيجى تركيبة افضل من تركيبة المهندس مهدى البكرى فانا جبتهلك لتنفعك وان تقلل الكمية حسب الا انت عايزوhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133122.html الربط بتاع موضوع مزيل البقع للمهندس مهدى


----------



## العجمىى (22 مارس 2010)

العجمىى قال:


> جزاك الله خير على مرورك ومعلش انا مبعملهوش فى المحل بس حجبهلك ان شاء الله


 اخى رايت فالمنتدى تركيبة للفلاش وهى للاخ جميل كتبها الرجوا النظر فيها وهى موجودة فىموضوع موسوعة المنظفات


----------



## على ابراهيم شعيب (18 أبريل 2010)

نشكرك بشدة يا اخى


----------



## يوسف الغريب (18 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر للك على المجهود


----------



## العجمىى (18 أبريل 2010)

على ابراهيم شعيب قال:


> نشكرك بشدة يا اخى


 


يوسف الغريب قال:


> الف شكر للك على المجهود


 جزاكم الله خير على مروركم الكريم وسوف اكمل الموضوع باذن الله


----------



## chemicaleng (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
شكرا على العطاء واللة يوفق خطواتك اخى الكريم 
واللة الموفق


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (18 أبريل 2010)

*الف شكر للك على المجهود*​


----------



## العجمىى (18 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> شكرا على العطاء واللة يوفق خطواتك اخى الكريم
> واللة الموفق


 اسعدنى مرورك جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



حبيشى بنى سويف قال:


> *الف شكر للك على المجهود*​


لاشكر على واجب


----------



## باب البحر (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا أخي العجمي و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## شريف بحر (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكممممممممم


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (20 يوليو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## العجمىى (12 سبتمبر 2011)

انا اسف على التاخير وان شاء الله حبدء فى الموضوع من تانى يوجد طرق جديده فى المنظفات 
حقولكم طريقة على الماشى احنا عارفين ان دخول المدارس قرب وفى مشكلة بتواجه البنات الصغيرة هى حشرات الشعر
حتجيب من اى بيطرى زجاجة حوالى 10جرام من مادة اسمها بيوتكس حتخلطها على كيلو زيت برافين وترجهم كويس جدا
وتعبيهم فى ازايز 35 جرام والنتيجة رهيبة بفضل الله بيقضى على حشرات الشعر وبينشف البيض المسمى السبان بمجرد الدهان على الشعر وتمشيطه


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية أخ العجمي


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (14 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور لأخي الكريم


----------



## publicsoft (25 ديسمبر 2011)

يا شباب,مين جرب هذه التركيبات وما مدى فاعليتها فى السوق المصرى,عن تجربه لو سمحتوا


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير أخي العجمي وان من الاسكندرية وعندي داوني فريال وتايلوز واسعارهم حلوة ويارينت نتقابل حنعمل شغل كويس


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير أخي العجمي وان من الاسكندرية وعندي داوني فريال وتايلوز واسعارهم حلوة ويارينت نتقابل حنعمل شغل كويس


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ الفاضل _ العجمى
لك جزيل الشكر على ما تنشره من خير
ارجو التواصل معك
ارجو اضافتى على الياهو للتحدث اليك

او ارسال التليفون فى رساله خاصه


----------



## العجمىى (2 يناير 2012)

publicsoft قال:


> يا شباب,مين جرب هذه التركيبات وما مدى فاعليتها فى السوق المصرى,عن تجربه لو سمحتوا



متجربة بفضل الله


----------



## العجمىى (2 يناير 2012)

بروفيشنل كنترول قال:


> جزاك الله خير أخي العجمي وان من الاسكندرية وعندي داوني فريال وتايلوز واسعارهم حلوة ويارينت نتقابل حنعمل شغل كويس



وجزاك اخى وان شاء الله نتعرف ابعتلى على الخاص اى شى انت عايز تعرفه


----------



## العجمىى (2 يناير 2012)

saber_aswan2000 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل _ العجمى
> لك جزيل الشكر على ما تنشره من خير
> ارجو التواصل معك
> ارجو اضافتى على الياهو للتحدث اليك
> ...



جزاك الله خير على مرورك


----------



## amir (21 يناير 2012)

الله ينور وجزاك الله خيرا علي الشغل الجميل ده وربنا يجعله في ميزانك


----------



## العجمىى (15 فبراير 2012)

صابون الايدى لعمل 8لتر تضع كيلو ديكسابون ودوبه فى 4لتر ماء وتتركه حتى تتاكد من دوبانه ثم تضع عليه 450 جرام kd وتقلبهم كويس وبعدين تزود المياه شوية وبعدين تضع 100جرام من الجلسرين وبعدين تضع 100جرام ملح او حتى القوام المناسب ولكن لا تكثر منه حتى لا يفصل ولون ورائحة حسب ما تحب وممكن تضع عليه الكحول الايزوبانول ويسلام لو كان عليه pcmx المادة الفعالة فى الديتول ده لو انتم عايزين هاند سوب محترم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## العجمىى (15 فبراير 2012)

وان شاء الله سوف اتابع الموضوع


----------



## كاكالوف (15 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الجميل والعلمي


----------



## العجمىى (16 فبراير 2012)

كاكالوف قال:


> بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الجميل والعلمي



انت انسان جميل جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed sameri (19 فبراير 2012)

ماشاء الله بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## ahmed sameri (19 فبراير 2012)

العجمىى قال:


> الطريقة الثالثة
> الداونى بتجيب نصف كيلو شمع بلسم ونصف كيلو داى كورت ماء بلسم تضع بستلة 30للتر من الامونيوم على النار وتضع فيها ماء حسب وزن البستله الا قليل ثم ضع ماء البلسم ثم ضع الشمع وقبل ان يوصل الى الغليان اطفىء ثم تقلب جيدا سوف تلا حظ ثقل الداونى وبعدين ضع لون قليل من الازرق فى ماء قبل ان تضعوا على الداونى وتقلبو كويس وبعديها تضعوا على برميل 30لتر ويترك الموضوع لثانى يوم وبعدين ضع ربع كيلو رائحة داونى
> التكلفة تقريبا 39 جنيه بتبيع انت التر 6 جنية


_ماشاء الله بارك الله فيكم_​


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (16 مارس 2012)

أخي العجمي جزاك الله خير علي ماقدمتة وياريت تركيبة كلوركس الالوات اللي هي ممثالة لكلوركس الاصالي لاني محتار يوجد حوالي 5 تركيبات وجدتهم علي النت وبتاعة حضرتك السادسة ومحتارر أنفز اي منهم مع اني في تركيبات فيها خل وسيلفيونك ومانع رغوة وتراي وسيمسول وكلور خرز وانا فتحت كلوركس الوان وبحاول اجرب اي من التركيبات ممثالة للواقع أخيرك محمد الشهير ببروفيشنل كنترول وعلي فكرة أنا تخصصي تحكم الي وصيانة لوحات كنترول ومعدات ولوحات باور ومكنيا ماكينات صناعية وجديد في المنظفات وعامل المشروع دة وعايز اكبرة علمي وياريت نتواصل والسلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاتة


----------



## احمد الاصيل (19 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## أحمد أبو الزهراء (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا جزيلا جزيلا جزيلا


----------



## شريف بحر (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*مشكورررررررررررررر*

السلام عليكم


----------



## 00 زهرة البنفسج 00 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

انا من اسكندرية 
لو حضرتك بتبيع الخامات دى انا عايزة اشتريها​


----------



## 00 زهرة البنفسج 00 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

خامات تصنيع المنظفات​


----------



## طلال أمين (24 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## prof_onon (21 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## رايان المحبة (27 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القطة ميما (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

